# Anal gland and grooming



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I am taking Chanel to get her first grooming on Thursday. Here is my problem, she has never had any problems with anal glands, so should I request that they not expel her anal glands? If it ain't broke, then don't fix it?

Help?

~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't think they'll expel her glands if there isnt anything to expel. I don't think it'll be unbeneficial if they did. Talk to the groomers. This is a great way to get to know them. Good luck! I hope you have a great experience!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Well when we first looked into getting Caesar groomed at Petsmart the groomer told us when we do bring him in that she will expel them each month. My vet said this is not needed unless they are having problems with their anal glands. He said they do expel them on their own when they poop, and to do it just because each month is unneccessary pain for them. So I am wondering if she was saying it was needed to get a little extra money. Caesar is now 11 months and we have never had any problems with needing to get his done. Hope this helps.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

it seems as though sprite didnt have a problem until someone at petco told me that i should do it.....







so now i have to do it every 4-6 weeks. it sucks. dont do it!!! if you dont have to!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As Caesar's mom said, not all dogs have to get their anal glands expressed. I have also heard stories of dogs being pretty sore after the groomers from having this done.

Lady only has to have hers done once and awhile and I have the vet do it. I home groom Lady, mainly becasue she got such awful haircuts the few times I had her professionally groomed. If those people couldn't even cut hair right, I'd hate to think of them expressing anal glands!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

What are anal glands?, and what age are they supossed to get this done.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is a site that explains what anal glands are, how to express them, and when you should express them. 

The Anal Sacs Page


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks Lexi's mom that website sure was helpful.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 10 2004, 12:47 PM
> *Here is a site that explains what anal glands are, how to express them, and when you should express them.
> 
> The Anal Sacs Page
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15774*


[/QUOTE]
That was a great site...not only for this problem but it contains a lot of great information...thanks


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i learned the other day in class that anal glands is a term used incorrectly by vets....they are actually anal sacs and that true anal glands are very tiny glads that live on the back of the legs and around the anus, but the sacs are just two sacs on both sides of the anus. the reason why vets use the term "anal glands" is b/c if they want to tell a little old lady that her dog has anal sac problems she might hear the vet say "anal sex", so to avoid the embarrassign confusion they use gland instead.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 10 2004, 04:38 PM
> *reason why vets use the term "anal glands" is b/c if they want to tell a little old lady that her dog has anal sac problems she might hear the vet say "anal sex", so to avoid the embarrassign confusion they use gland instead.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15844*


[/QUOTE]















I seriously laughed out loud when I read that.. too funny! I can totally picture an old lady freaking out :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 10 2004, 04:38 PM
> *i learned the other day in class that anal glands is a term used incorrectly by vets....they are actually anal sacs and that true anal glands are very tiny glads that live on the back of the legs and around the anus, but the sacs are just two sacs on both sides of the anus.  the reason why vets use the term "anal glands" is b/c if they want to tell a little old lady that her dog has anal sac problems she might hear the vet say "anal sex", so to avoid the embarrassign confusion they use gland instead.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15844*


[/QUOTE]













































So funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I do Abby's glands every second week when I bath her. It doesn't hurt her. You just have to make sure you don't squeeze too hard. If stuff doesn't start to come out, then I don't worry about it. Sometimes it will twice in a row and then it might only be the second or third time, so I just sort of "check" with a light squeeze.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I got Chanel groomed and requested no anal sac squeezin' :lol: ! I wrote a note...per vet instructions, no expression of anal glands...they went along with it.

~Elegant


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Lol thats funny...good note!


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Is it true that once you have them expressed you have to do it periodically for the rest of their lives?
Or could it just be a one time thing...?


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I haven't had any anal sac problems







so I say...if it works, don't fix it. I just don't want anyone touching her and doing that stuff until it might be needed. But it isn't right now, and hopefully won't be a problem.

~Elegant


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Nov 15 2004, 08:34 PM
> *I haven't had any anal sac problems
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Tuffy hasn't had any problems either so I'm not going to go messing around down there unless he starts, which I hope he won't :lol:


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Nov 15 2004, 06:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tuffy hasn't had any problems either so I'm not going to go messing around down there unless he starts, which I hope he won't :lol:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16526
[/B][/QUOTE]
Exactly!









~Elegant


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I just took Maxi yesterday to get groomed and when i picked him up they told me they expelled his glands, what exactly is this


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant+Nov 15 2004, 09:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Exactly!









~Elegant
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16528
[/B][/QUOTE]
Just butting in here (no pun intended) to say that your puppy's photo is adorable! You really have a talent for photography.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 16 2004, 10:41 AM
> *Just butting in here (no pun intended)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16633*


[/QUOTE]

Haha


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 15 2004, 06:40 AM
> *Brittany, I don't think so.  I remember a vet expressing Noodle's once or twice.  The groomers might be doing it....I better ask about that.  But, he sometimes goes three or four months without being groomed (so certainly no sneak expressing) and there have been no problems.  But, it probably depends on the dog.
> 
> I have heard that if they eat mainly canned food, they'll need to be expressed.  Something to do with not having to "push" when pooing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16371*


[/QUOTE]

Your babies are adorable and i love the way you have cookies hair cut


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Nov 16 2004, 08:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just butting in here (no pun intended) to say that your puppy's photo is adorable! You really have a talent for photography.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16633
[/B][/QUOTE]
Are you complimenting me?







If so, thanks...







My boyfriend always complains that I take bad pics...

~Elegant
~Elegant


----------

